# True of false?



## notalent (Sep 5, 2007)

I read from another film forum that:
- usc film program was just about the name and not the quality of the program
- usc is scared of the rising chapman film program,
- usc is only about the sat and not the essays
- there are more chance to get accepted if someone in your family is a alumni from usc
- getting to know the department helps getting accepted in the film program.

so...true or false? 

ps: I am not trying to make usc look bad at all...i actually want to transfer there. i just want to know the truth


----------



## Cinematical (Sep 5, 2007)

- False

- Probably partially true, but this has spurred them to better their program (in about a year and a half, USC's new facilities will open - and will once again be the best in the world)

- VERY false - USC is ALL about the essays

- I'm not sure, but the vast majority of the film majors I know don't have alumni in the family

- Getting a letter of Rec from a film prof would be very good, and letting them know who you are could never hurt


----------



## Cine (Sep 9, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> - False
> 
> - Probably partially true, but this has spurred them to better their program (in about a year and a half, USC's new facilities will open - and will once again be the best in the world)
> ...



Although it's true, they also pay attention to your academis experience and test scores, don't they?


----------



## Cinematical (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes, of course they do, but more so on the actual university side. I know plenty of people who didn't have great GPA's or SAT's, but were able to write incredible essays, and got in. The SCA puts a very heavy emphasis on being able to express yourself coherently through writing.


----------



## Cine (Sep 10, 2007)

> Originally posted by Cinematical:
> Yes, of course they do, but more so on the actual university side. I know plenty of people who didn't have great GPA's or SAT's, but were able to write incredible essays, and got in. The SCA puts a very heavy emphasis on being able to express yourself coherently through writing.



Agreed. BTW, do you know what is preferable format of writing samples (SW)?


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 10, 2007)

> Originally posted by notalent:
> I read from another film forum that:
> - usc film program was just about the name and not the quality of the program
> - usc is scared of the rising chapman film program,
> ...



False.  The name exists because of the quality of the program.  There are plenty of good film schools out there.  Anyone who says something as silly as that is being dismissive because it makes them feel better, or else they don't know any better.  I go to USC, I don't go to Chapman, don't know anything about Chapman, and I would never talk trash about CU or any school, for that matter.  

I don't think USC is "scared" of anybody, again, a silly thing to say...but I'm sure they're aware of all the programs in the marketplace, and are planning to remain competitive...like any school.  

Few schools care the most about test scores.  Especially in such a creative field as cinema.  The way I understand it, the test is to get into USC...not the SCA...as in, if you're a brilliant writer and got that minimum score, you can get into USC, so the SCA can take you.  But if you didn't get that minimum, no matter how much SCA wants you, USC can't take you.  Or if you got a perfect, but you're as creative as a cheeseburger, while you got into USC, you won't get into SCA.

I haven't met a single legacy in the Master's program, but in undergrad, that will help you at EVERY UNIVERSITY ON EARTH.

It can't hurt.  But I knew nobody...and I go here.

Cine, dear, I believe you are overthinking this a bit.  Focus on your application packages...all these rumors, crazy variables, etc...they only serve to distract you, and they're out of your control.


And most folks sent scripts...or a combo of scripts and other creative writing, like myself.


FOCUS, dude.


----------



## REDking (Sep 11, 2007)

Is USC (University of Spoiled Children)  the most expensive film school? Just curious and bitter.


----------



## Cinematical (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope. You're thinking NYU, which is a few grand more a year than USC (and whose tuition grows at a quicker rate). Columbia may also be more expensive, though I'm not sure. Also, one must take into account that USC is very generous with financial aid, both merit and need-based. NYU is not nearly so giving in that department (and take into account how much it costs in New York just to live...yikes).

Really, USC will do a lot to help you out if you get in, especially to the film school, because they REALLY want you (SCA alums tend to give nice little donations - *cough*Lucas*cough*).


----------



## augilopez (Sep 11, 2007)

What's the "minimum score" needed to get into USC?


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 12, 2007)

> Originally posted by REDking:
> Is USC (University of Spoiled Children)  the most expensive film school? Just curious and bitter.




Let's not forget AFI....and the grad film students are totally not spoiled, for what it's worth, though I know nothing of the UGs.

Cinematical...you really think "generous" is the right word?  ;-)


----------



## Cinematical (Sep 12, 2007)

By "generous", I meant in comparison to NYU. And, at least for undergrad, USC is actually quite giving when it comes to grants and scholarshipts.

But hey, you get what you pay for. Where else could I sit in a theater as nice as Norris for 8 hours of class taught by the legendary Drew Casper? Now that was a trip (the good kind).


----------



## Cine (Sep 13, 2007)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> False.  The name exists because of the quality of the program.  There are plenty of good film schools out there.  Anyone who says something as silly as that is being dismissive because it makes them feel better, or else they don't know any better.  I go to USC, I don't go to Chapman, don't know anything about Chapman, and I would never talk trash about CU or any school, for that matter.
> 
> I don't think USC is "scared" of anybody, again, a silly thing to say...but I'm sure they're aware of all the programs in the marketplace, and are planning to remain competitive...like any school.
> ...



You're right, I am getting annoying  Thanks for response.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 13, 2007)

Cine!

I don't mean annoying...I mean you're obsessing over details and rumors when you should focus on the variables you can actually control...namely, your app.

That's all.


Cinematical...

8 hours?  Norris?  Casper?  I'm probably your projectionist...any word on the probability of a PR transfer?

Don't get me wrong, I'm more than grateful for my aid package...I was being a smart aleck.

I would have paid three times as much to go here.  I love it.  It still feels like a dream, especially when I go to the special events and seminars, or walk into the Avid lab...or use my camera...or, well...every day.


----------



## Cinematical (Sep 13, 2007)

I had my wednesday 190 class, and then Casper let me sit in on his Film Noir class. Are you the projectionist for either of those? He can sometimes get a bit short with the people in the projection booth...haha. Still, I thoroughly enjoy Casper's lectures, and both the films screened yesterday were great (Hud and Double Indemnity). As for a PR transfer...I really don't know. I love the flexibility CS provides - I've already determined that I could A) Double major AND study abroad, B) Double major AND graduate a semester early, C) Stick with just CS and graduate a Year early, D) or stick with just CS and spread out all my classes, allowing me to take interships or jobs. I love all that flexibility. Of course, PR is PR, so I'm not entirely sure.

Jayimess, what kind of aid package did you get? I ask because I am woefully undereducated on that aspect of Grad school (the idea of $150,000 + of debt is a major negative for grad school).

And I'm typing this all from Leavey.


----------



## Cinematical (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh, and I'm starting to get what you mean by "it feels like a dream" - the other day I just went and sat in front of Tomlinson Holman's office, marveling at the fact that I was looking at the office of the man who developed THX. Wow.


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 14, 2007)

No, I do the Tuesday 190...and I screw up all of the time.

Dream wise...I sit in Mardik Martin's office twice a week.

It's surreal.

My aid package is pretty good, and I wouldn't be able to be here without it, no matter how much I want to be.


----------



## Cine (Sep 14, 2007)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Cine!
> 
> I don't mean annoying...I mean you're obsessing over details and rumors when you should focus on the variables you can actually control...namely, your app.
> ...



I understand you, thanks for help. BTW, do you enjoy your life at USC?


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 14, 2007)

Cine,

I love it.

Now go work on your apps.


----------



## Cine (Sep 16, 2007)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Cine,
> 
> I love it.
> ...



That's great to hear!

I am trying


----------



## wing2871x (Nov 8, 2007)

> Few schools care the most about test scores. Especially in such a creative field as cinema. The way I understand it, the test is to get into USC...not the SCA...as in, if you're a brilliant writer and got that minimum score, you can get into USC, so the SCA can take you. But if you didn't get that minimum, no matter how much SCA wants you, USC can't take you. Or if you got a perfect, but you're as creative as a cheeseburger, while you got into USC, you won't get into SCA.



This is dead on accurate. NYU, for example, does a creative review of your portfolio that weighs equal to your academic application (maybe even more). USC's academic application, on the other hand, is like a checkpoint for SCA to get the o.k. to make a decision on you. Colleges like NYU and a lot of others will do the review at the same time and make it more fair for someone who is creative, from what I can gather.


----------

